# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Presentan avance de estudio de balance hídrico de la cuenca del río Apurimac

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, nov. 15 (ANDINA).-* El primer avance del estudio de balance hídrico de la cuenca del río Apurímac, que permitirá conocer la oferta y demanda del líquido elemento de la zona, fue presentado en la sede de la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA).  
Este estudio, es necesario para determinar el abastecimiento de agua para la provincia de Espinar del Cusco y el Proyecto Majes Siguas II de Arequipa.   
En este primer informe,  Francisco Coronado, jefe de proyecto de la consultora Agua y Agro Asesores S.A.C., informó que hasta el momento-  se ha recopilado, seleccionado y revisado toda la información existente tanto en el gobierno regional de Arequipa como en el de Cusco.   
Este primer informe lo que trata es estudiar la situación actual, según los usos que se realizan en la parte alta del (río) Apurímac, tanto en lo que corresponde a la jurisdicción de Arequipa, como al Cusco, dijo.  
De acuerdo a los términos de referencia, el primer informe del estudio de balance hídrico tiene tres fases: la revisión de toda la información hidrológica, de proyectos, el diagnóstico de la situación actual de la cuenca y, la identificación de la demanda de agua, entre otros puntos.  
Este trabajo se realizará en un plazo de 120 días que culminará en febrero de 2010, con la entrega de un informe final.  
Junto al estudio de balance hídrico, también se realizará el estudio de impacto ambiental que está a cargo de la consultora Cecel, quien tiene un plazo de 90 días, que se cumple en febrero de 2010, por lo que se realizará casi de manera paralela al primero. 
La ANA informó que garantizará que la ejecución de ambos estudios se realizará con total transparencia, por ello, pidió a la población de la provincia de Espinar  tener confianza en la ANA, así como en las autoridades que participan en este proceso. 
Tras analizar el primer informe de avance del estudio de balance hídrico presentado por la consultora, el jefe de la ANA, Francisco Palomino, afirmó que este estudio será la expresión de un proceso abierto. 
La ANA está actuando como facilitador y supervisor de los estudios, por ello, puedo garantizarle, tanto a la población del Cusco como de Arequipa, que tiene que ver con el Proyecto Especial Majes Siguas II, el respeto absoluto de sus derechos, para una distribución justa y equitativa de los recursos hídricos, manifestó.  
Añadió que, además, existe una comisión de validación y seguimiento de dichos estudios, integrada por representantes de los gobiernos regionales de Cusco y Arequipa.  
En la reunión de presentación participaron Carlos Mosqueira, director ejecutivo del Instituto de Manejo de Agua y Medio Ambiente (IMA) del gobierno regional del Cusco; Efraín Silva, gerente general del Proyecto Especial Majes Siguas II del gobierno regional de Arequipa y Ronald Barena, sub gerente del Proyecto Especial Majes Siguas II. 
Por parte de la ANA también estuvieron presentes Eduardo Gonzales Otoya, director de estudios de Proyectos Hidráulicos Multisectoriales y Eduardo de la Cruz, jefe del equipo supervisor.  
En el 2007, los gobiernos regionales de Cusco y Arequipa acuerdan como medida imprescindible para conocer exactamente los recursos de la zona y los impactos que la construcción de la represa Angostura del Proyecto Majes Siguas II, pueda causar en el área de la provincia de Espinar -  la realización de dos estudios previos, un estudio de balance hídrico y otros de impacto ambiental. 
En este acuerdo, solicitan que como símbolo de imparcialidad y solvencia técnica, la ANA sea la encargada de ejecutar los procesos de concurso para selección de las empresas y de la supervisión de la ejecución de dichos estudios.  
La ANA realiza estos procesos durante los meses de agosto y setiembre, adjudicándose los estudios en octubre pasado.Temas similares: ¿ QUE ES UN  ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGICO ? Y ¿ CUANDO DEBE REALIZARSE UN ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGIC ? Artículo: Balance de los 100 primeros días del gobierno es positivo, destaca Confiep Cambio climático genera disminución de lluvias en cuenca del río Mantaro, advierten Conforman comisión técnica para determinar potencial hídrico de la cuenca del Alto Colca Gobiernos regionales de Arequipa y Cusco acuerdan realizar estudio de aguas del río Apurímac

----------

